# Jeepers!



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Found a tiny 'Peeper' against the side of the Building here, like ten at night, I was walking in the parking lot, and glimpsed a tiny puff-ball looking thing in the shadows, and thought, "No, no way that could be a 'Peeper'..."

Went and checked, sure 'nuf, 'twas a 'Peeper'!


The only Nest possible anywhere out there is 12 feet up, and about forty feet away...so...she may have somehow fallen from there, bunced off the Asphalt, and then walked the rest of the way.


Two hours and no poops or urates yet...Crop was "EMPTY" and she seemed like she was very glad to be found and welcomed/warmed/cuddled, so, two hours on the Heating Pad in the Secret-Peeper-Cave, and, maybe hurrying a bit, I fed some thin formula, and, waiting for poops now to cue me on the from-here.



Kinda looks like she may have some 'White' going on for Feather Colors...








I was gone all day, but for a few fast Bird things inside I would come home to attend to, and I had not been in the parking lot at all, so, she might have been there all day, or longer even.

No poops where she was sitting...or anywhere along the Building base.


Not endothermic yet, but, was tolerably warm today, coolish now...she sure sprang to Life when I did the Daddy-'Moo' Sound and touched her Beak...so, anyway...we shall see...and she really sprang to Life with the little chow time we did, pushing for all she was worth with those little Legs!


I usually would wait a lot longer to feed anything, but, this was some 'thin' formula, and, she did not appear to be dehydrated, so...I kinda jumped the gun this time, figuring it would be a good moralle booster for her.


I will guess she has early Canker and mom-n-dad stopped feeding her, and, that she got deperate and jumped the Nest, figuring anything was better than starving.


We shall see...




Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, guess the earlier chow-time of about three Teaspoons of thin formula she gobbled up out of the Baby-Nip-Ple hollow, jump started her digestive system back into action.


1:00 A.M., and a nice little early-Canker looking poop-urate combo, and, one ( "1") totally wound up, standing up tall, 'Peeeeep!!!-ing' Peeper!


So, a teeny part of a 'Spartrix', and, about four more Nip-Ple fulls of chow.


Quite a different little Peeper already from the wan and tentative little fluff-ball of earlier...seems very vital now and VERY assertive!


HUNGRY!!!


Well, had some chow, some meds, a nice warm 'Secret Peeper Nest-Cave', and time for Bed I think...I need to crawl into my Secret Peeper Nest Cave for a few hours, I'm beat...


Phil
Lv


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> Well, guess the earlier chow-time of about three Teaspoons of thin formula she gobbled up out of the Baby-Nip-Ple hollow, jump started her digestive system back into action.
> 
> 
> 1:00 A.M., and a nice little early-Canker looking poop-urate combo, and, one ( "1") totally wound up, standing up tall, 'Peeeeep!!!-ing' Peeper!
> ...


I can't think of a better person to have found this little one!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm so glad you found her! So sweat


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

She's adorable and sounds like a fighter! Hope you got some rest.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is a cute little bird 

Phil - "early-Canker looking poop-urate combo" - what exactly is this, do u have a picture. I guess by early-canker you mean canker in a too young pigeon like this ?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

OMG, Phil, You sure have brightened my day, with this post. What a sweet peeper, and very happy and safe in the best place, ever, under the loving care of her Uncle Phil.
Daryl


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Phil, nice save!

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

What I call an 'early Canker' looking poop...I mean an early stage of development of the disease/illness...regardless of the age of the Bird.


This can be slightly fractal-looking, ragged or 'Lace' looking edges to the otherwise Paste-Urates, or curdled looking edges to the Urates, and, usually, a very slight 'yellow' tinge to the Urates also, even in an otherwise normal looking poop/urate 'Raisen', such as she made one of late last night.


One could easily have supposed the poop was 'Normal' and 'perfect' and of no concern or interest far as cues to any pathology, but, not so.


Have about seven of them she had made over-night...so, very glad to see she is pooping well...did I guess about eight Teaspoons of thin formula last night, so she is running on 'EMPTY' by now!


The poops dry fairly fast on the Towel with the Heating Pad under it, so one has to catch these when very fresh to judge them.


I think this is the youngest Ground-Peeper I have ever found.


I have had many of this age or younger brought to me from where people or workmen had cleared out Nests in one way or another, or where Hawks had raided a Nest, grabbing one Baby and the other tumbling out, but, it is unusual for one this young to be on the ground as far as I have seen...and, it is unusual for Canker to effect them at this age, unless starved and chilled first.


So, hard to say, but, she may have tumbled out of a high Nest accidently, merely on assertvieness and enthusisasm for mom-n-dad chow times, then got chilled and starved for a couple days, to then have the beginnings of a Canker trouble, too...so, that could be her Story.



She is all wound up and 'Peeep!-ing' if she sees me walk past her Secret-Peeper-Warm-Cave...so, chow time soon as the formula warms up...and once I have a few more sips of my first Coffee-of-the-day.


Got to Bed at 2:30 after a few more Bird-things, older Peepers and Squeakers to Water for their prior Daddy-Feed Crops being less than slushy from their earlier Seed Feeds, Seed-Pops and or Tube Feeds for some of the convelesing invalid adults, up at 9:00 to-day, did a few light Bird tings, made Coffee, worked ten hours Yesterday on a Carpentry gig, as par for the last last couple weeks, each day...gotta head off to the Job shortly to do it again, so, a few feeds and meds and cuddles and other things for the various ones needing it, then off I go!

I come home off and on to do feeds and check on things...so, no one is left for more than a few hours at a time.


Oh this is the Life!


Lol...




Phil
Lv


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess you have white ferals around your parts...lol... he looks like one of my white homer babies!...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just caught this thread, Phil!

And, like others, agree...beautiful little white baby could not have found a better person to find. As a "pigeon-whisperer," I know you also have a bulit-in radar for finding these needy ones! NO accident that you were there at the right time! 

Of course, I am delighted that she(?) is doing so well. Sure will look forward to picture and post updates!!

We are sending our Love, Hugs, Scritches and *Healing* thoughts to this little beauty!!

And, extra Love and Hugs to "Daddy/Momma" Phil! 

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Came home to do various Feeds and Meds...

Fed the little 'Peeper', and she was very assertive and enthusiastic...did formula and small whole Seeds also.


Yes ineed, the feral flock here has several almost all white Pigeons, most of whom were born in my Workshop Ceiling from released ferals who were Blue Bars of usual color, but for each having one White Primary.

Each round of their Babys, one would be like them, the other would be nearly all white but for some tiny places of dark.


Also, last year, had four fledglings show up, clueless and shy, but who soon figured out the drill to be among the ferals, and these were 100 percent White, escaped I imagine from some Wedding Chapel release thing.

Seeing them over the following weeks and months, they continued to grow and mature and learn the wild Ways, and, did well, elected all White Mates from among eachother, and, far as I knew, eventually matriculated to other feral Flocks, since I have not seen them in a while.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Precious one, Phil! Another great save!

More pics and updates, please!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


Well, she is definitely much happier to-day, has that 'Happy Peeper' look.

Weather here was rainy, hard rain too, and chilly all day, and I imagine her Secret-Warm-Cave feels pretty alright.


Eating well, pooping lots...napping in the usual dignified way of Peepers when I stay out of sight, "PEEEEEEP!"-ing when she sees me or if I am talking...so...so far, so good.






Lots of good Wing-Action at chow times or just How-de-Do times -





The Nest where she may have come from, 12 feet up, under the Roof over-hang, in the Soffit...the part on the left...only goes back about 6 inches or so though so not very roomy. 

I got a Ladder and reached in, and felt a similar size single Peeper trying to get away from my Hand, so, I left them be for now, but, I am concerned they may also have some Canker starting in, so I may just grab them and have them under some obeservation for a while, re-unite the Siblings and see from there.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

hmmm, I can see from where she got that white


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I think so!


Lol...


Hard to see in the images so far, but, she will have a little dab o' Grey on one Wing Wrist area...still lots of pink skin with no feathers, so, we shall see what all fills in...


Pink/White Toe Nails all though...



I am thinking may be to try and grab Mom and Dad and the sibling, and see if they are alright or having some Canker troubles.

I had to do that with the last pair who had that Nest Spot, they kept making Fledgings who would be grounded with Canker, clogged Throats, terrible.

I finally grabbed the parents, set them into a cage in here, and had them on some meds for a while, then released them.

But, by then, a new pair had comandeered that Nest spot, so...


Oye...

It never ends...


Lol...


Phil
Lv


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

What a sweet baby! She's going to be beautiful when she grows up.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

pdpbison said:


>


hmm, just a thought,
I know pigeons are quite hardy in their life in the wild, where they build nests etc, some in the wierdest of places lol, but looking at that roof..., the state of the plaster lining, the water stain along the diagonal cross beam & the general flakey appearance and splitting of the outer boards, it looks like its had a fair bit of water damage. If this has managed to soak into the wood over a long period of time, wood could have dry or wet rot. Since this is a fungal disease of wood and can cause a fair bit of "dust" when disturbed as the pigeons move about up there (not much room I know) but dont know if that would be any danger to them breathing that in in a confined space ?
If youve had problems with other pigeons there as well,... just a thought although maybe a useless one lol


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

New Roof and Roofing was done a few years ago...( I did it, was supposed to be paid for it, never have bene paid yet ) water stains are old.

This is the Southern Mojave, overall quite dry, rain is rare...no molds in any sort of places exposed to the ambient Air or breezes.


I was going to close off the fallen corner of Soffit, but, never did.


Overall, many many successful Broods of Babys have been born and fledged from that Nesting Spot over the 24 years I have been here.


Good calls there Quazar!! Good Eye...


But, as it happens, all is well with that Nesting apot, other than it is rather shallow or not very deep, and, and rambunction Peepers or Squeakers can risk tumbling out if all wound up for mom-n-dad chow time, so, I have always kept an Eye out for that, and or kept track of when Babys were up there, as best I could anyway.


It will have to be closed up in the near future though, so, maybe I will do it soon.


I have to move, and I have managed some stalling and extentions, but, I have to move from here after all these years and entrenchments, and the property owners ( imagine, Central Casting typical 'Slum Lords' from some B-Movie) are constantly wringing their boney and grubbing stained hands over how they need to get better paying tennents in here ( no working toilet, one faucet, almost no electricity, no heating, no cooling ( well, I did install a Swamp Cooler for the Aviary aspect for them to be cool in Summer ) etc, no way this would pass any occupancy code, etc...Lol...but, they think they can rent it to someone who will spend sixty thousand dollars or so to get it to meet code, put in Handicapped Toilets, redo all the old bad electrics and rotted plumbing, etc etc in order to run some small business out of it, while half the Street and more than half of downtown is vacant Commercial spaces where many of the spaces or buildings need no work to be occupied. ) 

No one wants to start or keep a Business around here anymore anyway, it's a big burn, endless fees and endless code enforcement issues, BS and just a basic business licence itself is a couple grand a year now, and they wonder why everyone left! And why no one bothers anymore.




Ohhhhhhh, Lol...

Anyway...

Oye...


Last few months, I have been re-training the Feral Flock to stay away from this spot, and, I feed them a couple hundred feet away, across and down the street.


Used to be I fed them in the courtyard here, which was nice for them, nice for me, and a good way to always be on top of any of them having string Feet, injury, illness or whatever.


Well, all that is ending, and gunna end, far as this place anyway, till I move and regroup somewhere else.


So, yeahhh, I should close up that Soffit sometime soon.



Phil
Lv


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

OMG Phil, that's bad news.

What will happen to all your backyard friends if you move, they must be so used to you being around to watch out for them.

Do you know when and where you'll be going yet?

Janet


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> Well, all that is ending, and gunna end, far as this place anyway, till I move and regroup somewhere else.
> 
> 
> So, yeahhh, I should close up that Soffit sometime soon.
> ...


If youre gonna move why bother, there again, if youre not there, whos gonna catch the next young one that falls, so maybe is a good idea.
Sounds like anywhere will be better than what youve got (from a human point of view anyway), lets hope your new place will still be able to give you as much freedom with the birds


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh yeah, far as the outside Birds, 'my' Feral Flock who I have fed every day with rare exception since Summer of 1986. I know many of these Pigeons, Babys I raised years ago and socialized to and released to the feral Flock, others who I helped out with various things, some matriculate to other Flocks of course, or wander back years later.


So I have been gradually changing things, for them to gradually move on to other grazing areas.


I am sure the new tennant(s) who move in once I am gone will not be Pigeon-Friendly.


The Pigeons know among themselves and tell eachother also, that if they are hurt or sick, they can present themselves here, and I will do what I can for them.

So, I have to gradually dissolve these old arrangements and understandings.


The previous propety owners, if you fixed anything, even on your own dime, they would either raise your rent or kick you out to then raise it to the next tennant.


They wouold never spend a dime to fix anything or to even re-emburse for materials if I fized or improved things.


I used to rent a little Building on the rear of the property, in addition to my main Building, rented it for ten years, had it set up as an Artist's Studio.

I then decided to make some repairs and improvements, put in a Bathroom, new Windows, fixed the Roof and Doors, made it nice, Plastered the Walls anew, repaired the Floors, Painted, on and on, and, all on my own money and time, and a week later, once I was done, they tripled the Rent then evicted me from it anyway, since the improvements I did made it a more valuable space than it had been...so...Life in the inner city has it's many challenges!


Lol...


The new owners are no better...so...


Greener Pastures await..!


Wooo-Hoooo!


Phil
Lv


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Things like that dont really happen here in the UK.
All properties for rent have to have certain standards and even private landlords have to have tennancy agreements, most of which the terms are in favour of the tennants rights.
Even if you are just renting a single room in a flat, you have to by law have access to fully operational bathroom/toilet & kitchen facilities.
A landlord cannot turf you out because they just want to increase the rent, and any rent increase must be notified to you well in advance (usually at least a month & this is stipulated in the tennancy agreement).
Any modifications/improvements to the properties must be agreed with the owner beforehand but that cannot lead to an increase in rent already agreed.

A friend of mine inherited his fathers property when he passed away. He re-furnished & re-decorated it and decided to rent it out.
The person he rented it to eventually stopped paying rent for some reason, so he visited on several occasions to find out why, but they were never in.
He also had reports from neighbours about noise, regular parties etc, so he was more than a bit concerned. 
On one of his visits he looked through the window and the place was near enough trashed, so he used his key to let himself in to his property, to check it out. 
He decided to evict the person, but they refused to answer his or his solicitors letters so he went round one day and changed the locks.
He didnt touch any of their belongings, just left things the way it was.
The tennant took HIM to court for breaking & entering THEIR accomodation,
and WON their case, despite them not having paid rent for 4 months, and he also ended up having to pay their court expenses, and outstanding electric/gas bills that they hadnt paid.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...I got the big Ladder out, tossed some Seeds out into the Courtyard for Mom-n-Dad to forrage while I climbed up to kidnap their Baby, the presumed Sibling to my little one...and, I did the deed.


Sibling is quite a bit larger and heavier, and had more fully developed Feathers, so...good to see they appear to be doing well, and, some things to think about.


Have them together in the 'Peeper-Secret-Warm-Cave' arrange, and they both seem happy.

I will monitor the Siblings poops and see what can be seen with that.


Image of Mom-n-Dad grazing...they are front and left in the image -




Sibling ( left) and my Baby ( right)





I will put them back up there if I feel satisfied I have them in good health...or, I could put them back and just climb up once-a-day to do meds.



I hate to have Mom-n-Dad anxious or upset that one Baby fell out and disappeared, and then the other one disappeared or was stolen by me, so...brooding on what to do on that score.


Phil
Lv


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I made friends with the larger Sibling, and, guided their little Nuzzling Beak to a nice drink of Warm Water.


Here they are in a nice calm composed 'Peeper' dignity mode moment -




He is still stuffed from Mom-n-Dad feeding him before I kidnapped him this late afternoon, so, no point in diong any chow times tonight.

So far, the larger Siblings poops and Urates appear ideal, so, that's good.


Could be the one now larger Baby got a little head-start and or somehow had been shuldering out the other one, untill there was a widening disparity, and finally some lack of nutrition occuring as the larger one got most or all of the chow, and the smaller one was not getting enough chow...then illness for the smaller Baby, while the larger one flourished, so, one way or another, I will see if I can get the little one caught up...and everyone will have made out alright.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Eeeeesh, time flies!



We just did Chow Time, and, two interesting things happened...


1 - The larger of the pair spontaneously started pecking Seeds with perfect success, and, the smaller one did a few tentative and successful pecks also.


& 


2 - A Wild Pigeon who lives in the Ceiling in the Shop here, who always seemed to hate me and would poop on me intentionally then slowly turn and look over the edge from which he'd so carefully aimed...


He recently showed great interest in the 'peepers' and has spent a lot of time trying to figure out how to get to them to feed them, as well as he will fly down and feed all four of the older 'Squeakers' I have going presently, and THAT takes a lot of gumption to do! Four, strong as 'Bulls' almost fledgling age Squeakers, to take them on all at once, to feed each of them!


So, somehow with that the Wild Ceiling Pigeon, seeing me feeding the 'Peepers', and seeing me feeding the 'Squeakers', not only does he wish to feed them all, but, he has become friendly to me, has stopped pooping on me from on high, and, lands right where the action is when chow times for the youngsters is occuring.


Anyway, the siblings - 





Their first, and, instantly successful peckings of Seeds -






And, kindly Wild Pigeon who is very interested to feed them, having just landed to them when I took the image -






You know, if you live with these Birds, you get to see and experience a lot of really beautiful and interesting things you'd never see otherwise.



Phil
Lv


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Amazing! What a wonderful story and wonderful pics, Phil! 

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Kind of a happy magical wacky time right now Bird-wise, here in the Workshop.


A ceiling born youngster just fledged a few days ago, and spends time with the four now fledgling Squeakers I had going, his parents feeding him, the white and Grey Wild Ceiling Pigeon of another mated pair, feeding any or all youngsters...a fledgling I had in for an injured Leg who is well enough now to be flying around, is flying around, so, lots of 'squeaking' and 'peeping' and fledgling action in general.


One of 'my' fledglings just had is first Bath, as they will do with the Water Cup, dipping his face and doing the whole Body wiggles and shakes, splashing it onto himself also...now laying like a little Row-Boat-on-Shore and preening, where three others flew over to join him.


Really just one Squeaker is still a pre-fledgling, so he has not flown anywhere yet and stays put in the Feed time Tray when not in his Squeaker House with the others.


Lots going on!


Plus the Wild adults 'Mooing' to the various youngsters from on high...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Haaaa, too sweet, he must be a moved rebel who decided to stop pooping on you and rather help you with the tasks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't know what happened to change his regard of me, unless it was seeing me feeding and careing for this recent gaggle of youngsters.


That Grey and While Pigeon just pooped on me all the time, he'd perch up high over my Desk and Computer here, and aim, and blamo, he'd nail me every time, and...I'd look up, cussing, and he would be slyly looking over his shoulder at me.


No idea what I had ever done to deserve it! But, once I had these peepers and squeakers going, he stopped doing that to me.


Not bad when the poop is a nice perfect moist 'Raisen' that just bounces off, but his poops usually were on the wet or ample side or both.


Lol...


I'd jump up cussing at him and start waving the Broom!


And or open the big Door and chase him OUT!!! An then close the Door.


Sure glad those days are over..!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL Phil!!! 

Pigeons are *smart* - that's for sure!

I bet that his attitude *did* change - bless his heart! Some of those males are really into feeding the little ones!!

You definitely have the years and experience on your side to know just what those feathered ones are thinking!! I know you can "think" pigeon as a "pigeon whisperer."

Sending ALL OUR BEST with Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and the gang!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, the five fledglings are really into their exploring nooks and crannies and flying all over the place in the Workshop here.


Some of them are getting 'Wild' already and are halting and haughty now as for appealing to me for feed or water times, prefering now to do those things themselves.


Others, while doing perfectly well at those things themselves, still fly over and do their Squeaking and Wing flapping for me to feed or water them, which I do of course.


The two White 'Peepers' are so active and robust, my gosh they can 'Scoot' so fast on those little Legs too! Amazing...


Lots of rollicking Peeper and Squeaker and Fledgling fun and activity here!


Wild White and Grey Pigeon just hangs out waiting for the 'Peepers' to be available so he can fly down and feed them...he seems to stay on top of their Peeper-Warm-Draped-Cage a lot, wishing he could get to them to feed them!

He has been feeding various of the Fledglings of course, as often as he or they like, now that they are free flying and so on in here.


I keep saying "THEY ARE STUFFED!!! They have no more ROOM for food! They are 'BeanBags' tilting forward on their little Legs for Pet's sake!" but he does not believe me...


Lol...


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hahaha! That wild pooping pigeon is hilarious! That is sooo cute!

Phil, you are God's gift to Pigeons!! 

How funny would it be to see you two in action - pigeon pooper and human caregiver-victim... like a tv sitcom!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Miss-S,


It is true, the situation here all-in-all has all the elements one could hope for; Comedy, Drama, Mystery, Adventure, Love, Sillyness, Joy, sometimes Sorrow.

Pigeons do have a sense of Humor and will definitely do things to amuse themselves or even to amuse eachother.


When I open the Big Roll-Up Door here, the out-doors Wild Pigeons storm in looking for fallen Seeds from the various convelesent Cages.


I let them do this for a few minutes, and by then they pretty well have got all there is to get in that department, then I ask them to please leave, and, they reluctantly kind of start to do so, but, you can just see it, they are like a bunch of Kids who are then in the mood to pull something or to contest a request by wiles and stelth and by really Dragging-their-Feet about it.


But, then, all I have to do is to say "I'm gunna get the Broom!!" and they all then fly out like Bats outta Hell.


It is so cute, and I am glad I found a phrase which works to get them TO leave!


I know them anyway, and they know me, so this is how we got that thing worked out.

My 'getting the Broom' is the sort of 'Last Straw' of the counter-measure I have to answer their reluctance to leave.



All that that ever amounted to was me getting a regular old Broom and sort of waving it in the air a little.

But, it is understood by them in our sort of larger acquaintance, that is signifies I mean 'Business'!!!




Otherwise, they'd mob the inside areas here all day long, and I would not be able to get anything done Work wise.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Phil, you have a good heart, The babies are adorable, The pidgies are trained with "Im gonna get the broom!" LOL What an interesting life you lead.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

wow, cool, good thing u saw her on time, it was just a matter of time before she would have died, white pigeon on the pic is definitely family, eh, take a picture of the sibblings if u catch the other< good job,man, now u can go to the buffet on circus circus, lol


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Phil, you must be truly one of a kind! I'm enjoying this thread so much. Gotta love a good father-you AND Mr. Pooper!


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Ditto!! Keep up the good work Phil.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Good Stuff!!!!!!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Phil, found this & immediately thought of you....

you really must change the way you educate your pigeons


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

They can give it that extra-little-oooomph too, to send it sailing out horizontally four or five feet to make it's target as it falls from on high.


They have these skills innately I think.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Quazar said:


>


Ahahahaha! Quazer, that's hilarious! You have a knack for unique pictures!

On another note, while we were sitting in the living room and KK started to preen aggressively, my brother suggested "You hold Krik while I spray him with birdspray." Before I could do anything, the little cutie looked up, trotted over to my brother, acted all lovey-dovey with him.. and then SPLAT! Pooped right on his leg! Hahaha!

I think KK _knew_ exactly what my brother was planning! It was hilarious!

It made me think of your pooping pigeon! Aren't they just cunning, these little monsters!  Sooo cute!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I would be willing to bet that KK is learning "people-speak!" 

I'm sure pigeons would not want people to know they can understand...then, people might start s-p-e-l-l-i-n-g!  ROFL

All the best, Phil and to KK, Miss Sassypants! BTW, sometimes they can preen quite vigorously without having "bugs." 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi, MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBegone/Rae Charles 

P.S. Phil, how is Ms. Persephone...your lovely chicken?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Shi, 


Persephone is plump and vigorous and lovely as ever.


She had a little Canker incident a while back and looked totally miserable...just readiated total misery in fact.

She volentarily ate the first two of six Pills for her first daily dose, then turned up her Beak to the rest.

So we had to do 'Pill Pop' and it was a nightmare...each day, six pills-a-day for the next week.

I spent hours trying to coax and woo and seduce and so on, to no avail, so it came to brute force, and, it was not pleasant for either of us.

But once done, all seemed forgiven.


...sigh...


"THE BEAK OF IRON" ineed...!


Plus those Legs!


Not so easy to make a 'Burrito Bird' with a Chicken who is ALL MUSCLE and shaped like a Canteloupe!



Have seven fledglings gamboling and cavorting and doing their explores and antics here in the Workshop at the moment.

Each a totally different character, too.


I love them SO much...and...it will be a relief when they finally grow up the rest of the way to "GO"..!!!



Lol...


Three of them get bored or confused and run out to things to do, so they fly over to me, the others follow, thinking there must be something to check out or have fun with, so I get these bunch then, landing all at once on me, my head, shoulders, computer keyboard, Desk, knocking over my Ashtray and Coffee and so on, and me saying "No kiddos! You are WILD BIRDS!!! Not 'shoulder Birds'!!! Not "Desk Birds!!!" And peeling them off of me, and me going over to a Seed Tray on the other side of the Shop to get them into pecking and so on, so I can have m-a-y-b-e a few minutes of peace.

Sometimes it is just that one of them forgot how to drink, and was wanting me to guide-the-Beak for them into their Water Cup. And the others followed out of general interest....


Lol...


They are really such a joy, and such characters too.


The two White 'Peepers' are of course growing up as well, and soon to be 'Squeakers' or maybe are already I s'pose, so their fledgling time is comin' down the road too...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am soooo glad to hear that Persephone is fine! She is quite a chicken!

I'm sure that once those little ones get older, their attention will be directed to finding a mate and making their way in life..._hopefully!_

For now, sounds like you are their favorite "fun jungle gym!"   And, it's not like you have never been pooped on before...lol

That's what happens with a pij whisperer "magnet." 

Sending All Our Best - as always - with Love and Hugs 

Shi


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Sooo cute! I love these stories!

There should be a "The Pigeons... _and Phil"_ tv sitcom! How cool would that be! I'd buy the DVD!


----------

